# EvenTT07 - Trackday Helmet Appeal



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

All,

As you are aware we are running for the first time a track element in our evenTT07 this year at Donington.

We need to try and secure a pool of helmets for track participants to use. If you have a safety helmet and would be willing to lend it to a fellow TT'er on the 01st July at Donington please post up and include the size.

We need to try and secure a pool of around 25 helmets for the day.

We have compiled a list of helmets available to borrow. More details are avalable by emailing [email protected].

For anyone that might be considering buying a helmet, we have found this reasonably priced, but suitable helmet (OMP Jet Axis) from Ears motorsport.

http://www.ears.co.uk/motorsport/acatal ... MP_27.html

It's Â£50 + P&P.

Edit: Or even cheaper is this potential group buy from Chip_iTT: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=90629


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Will bring one for use. It says L60 on the size.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks Phil.

Steve


----------



## JasonHendry (Dec 4, 2004)

Steve,

Haslem's wont lend Helmets to anyone who is not on one of their trackdays, something to do with insurance. I asked a guy who block books bike trackdays with them to try amd pull a few strings, but without any luck!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Does anyone know any places that would hire out helmets, if we end up needing them?


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Steve

I two spare helmets to lend:

one Small (55/56)

and

one Large (59/60)

Dave


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

nutts said:


> Does anyone know any places that would hire out helmets, if we end up needing them?


Have you asked the circuit - they'll have them for their own track experiences.

H


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know any places that would hire out helmets, if we end up needing them?
> ...


Donington is the only circuit I've heard of that does not rent out helmets for use on their curcuit :? and yes we've asked again. Came as a total surprise


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I've a medium I can bring - and will try to get a couple more


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Might be able to bring 2 along , my brother is a biker , will have to check his head size though :roll:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

nutts said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


Have you asked at other circuits (I'm guessing they'll say "no" if there's something on there....) You could try one of the motorbike schools they run there (not trackday, but passing your test type)

H


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Maybe some other circuits would sell their old helmets very cheaply
if they are ready to buy a new batch.

Hiring out a helmet is a real problem because of liability issues;
the company doing the hiring has no idea if say somebody has dropped
a helmet and hence rendered it unsafe for future use.

Castle Combe had full face helmets for hire and so did the race school at Rockingham (but those were open face).


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Maybe just me, but cannt believe no one has commented yet....

:lol: :lol: :lol: *Sticky Helmet Appeal* :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

Just bought my ticket for The Day. I have a helmet (large I think) that I am quite happy to lend (when I'm not wearing it)
Cheers
BillP


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

MK1-TT said:


> Maybe just me, but cannt believe no one has commented yet....
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: *Sticky Helmet Appeal* :lol: :lol: :lol:


I keep mine clean...


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

I think I have a couple - will check state and size.

Guy


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I have 3

and they are all well polished.


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

I have one. shame your not skydiving we have quite a few

Sara


----------



## parky01 (Mar 27, 2007)

i have 2 both medium will need to check my offshore rota to see if im off and able to attend if so ill be there and i will lend 1 out sorry but im not into lending out a 500 quid helmet not that i dont trust anyone but dont want to take the chance on it being dropped, it is afterall on my head at upto and including the legal speed limit :twisted: :twisted: .

PS are mirrored and cara coat visors ok.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Helmets with or without visors (mirrored tinted or iridium or clear) are all ok


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Update for those kind people who have offered to loan helmets - the TTOC have ordered some disposable balaclava liners which will be available on the day for those borrowing lids - hope this helps


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi, I have booked for the full day and can loan out 1 Arai size Medium (57 - 59 cm). Cheers


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Thanks to everyone that has volunteered their spare helmets to fellow TT owners 

Does anyone else have any helmets that they could lend out on the day?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I am bringing 3 and they are all expensive BMW lids, just a note for those that are borrowing them.. please dont drop them, dont put them on the ground, please take GREAT care please as I am a fussy sod and they cost Â£350 - Â£400 each.

Clue










Hard hat = chuck it on the ground, throw it on the floor, dont give a toss !



















My lovely lids, treat them as babies please 8) There is one yellow and black Pro Race Sports Integral size 59 and 2 System 5 - sizes 59 and 57


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Thanks for the sizes John 

I have pulled together a spreadsheet containing all the offers to lend helmets.

If anyone would like to borrow a helmet for their trackday, please email [email protected] and we'll find a lender (if available) for you and put you in touch with them. 

Helmets are obviously on a first come first served basis and will apply to anyone that has actually booked their tickets 

Alternatively we are checking to see if we can find a suitable helmet to buy that will be around the Â£60 mark.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mine ( the two black ones) will be in use only during the novice session, they will be available for the rest of the sessions.
Mark, who will be responsible for keeping them and "logging them in/out" during the day? I will be at the evenTT07 from 10.am till 5 ish but obviously not be hanging around all day to hand out my lids (not being cheeky - just stating the facts  ) So maybe good to appoint a helmet meister (guess you have already thought of this!)

J


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Mine ( the two black ones) will be in use only during the novice session, they will be available for the rest of the sessions.
> Mark, who will be responsible for keeping them and "logging them in/out" during the day? I will be at the evenTT07 from 10.am till 5 ish but obviously not be hanging around all day to hand out my lids (not being cheeky - just stating the facts  ) So maybe good to appoint a helmet meister (guess you have already thought of this!)
> 
> J


Once we know whose helmets are needed on the day we will contact everyone to make sure they are happy with still lending them out... and ask that they bring their helmets to the TTOC shop (indoors and a large secure area). We will tag each helmet with the lender and agreed borrower. The helmets can then be picked up and returned to the shop


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nicely organised ! 8)


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

R70 TTC said:


> Hi, I have booked for the full day and can loan out 1 Arai size Medium (57 - 59 cm). Cheers


Hi, yes this can be loaned for the full day. My other Arai will be staying with me all day


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

For anyone that might be considering buying a helmet, we have found this reasonably priced, but suitable helmet (OMP Jet Axis) from Ears motorsport.

http://www.ears.co.uk/motorsport/acatal ... MP_27.html

It's Â£50 + P&P.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

nutts said:


> For anyone that might be considering buying a helmet, we have found this reasonably priced, but suitable helmet (OMP Jet Axis) from Ears motorsport.
> 
> http://www.ears.co.uk/motorsport/acatal ... MP_27.html
> 
> It's Â£50 + P&P.


Also this one
http://www.openfacehelmets.co.uk/produc ... tid=000089

Â£46 inc P&P


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Or even cheaper:

http://www.motobrio.com/ShowProductDeta ... roduct=501

These, like the one above, are to EU spec EC22-05. I phoned Donington Park and was told this is an acceptable spec for trackdays (although some circuits insist on the BSI 6658-85 type A spec even tho both are legal for road use in the UK).


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Possible group buy:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=90629


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Helmets in group buy at Â£32.50 or as low as Â£27.50 if we get enough orders.....

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=90629


----------

